# Blue Buffalo Puppy vs. Purina ProPlan Puppy



## cory (Aug 23, 2010)

Right now Dakota is on Purina ProPlan Puppy as that is what the breeder had the puppies on however Dakota's poops are very soft. I am planning on switching her to Blue Buffalo Puppy in about 3 weeks since that will be a month with us but am wondering if I should start earlier since her poops are so soft or just let it go.


----------



## Jenna (Aug 21, 2010)

I think you should start her as soon as you can, but not too fast. You want to ease her into Blue Buffalo or any new dog food so it won't trouble her stomach.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

You want to ease her very slowly into BB.


----------



## cory (Aug 23, 2010)

I will add a very small amount of BB to her food and make the transition over a long period of time. I'm wondering if the Purina doesn't agree with her and that is her poopy problem.
Thanks


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

I put my girls on the BB Wilderness formulas, because they seem to do better with the grain free. They also do better on foods not based on chicken, especially Dory.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Blue Buffalo was TERRIBLE for Flora, but she did great on Purina Pro Plan. I hope your problem is the opposite and your pup does well on BB! Transition very, very slowly, as your pup's stomach is very sensitive.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Any food you transition to do very slowly. Read labels too, the protein levels could be quite different. I have never fed Pro Plan, I know a lot of field people do like that food. 

We recently switched to BB the regular line (not Wilderness) and my dogs really like it and are doing well on it. We tried Taste of the Wild, which is a premium food, grain free and my dogs got the runs something fierce after about 2 bags. So not 'all' dogs do well on grain free. Just food for thought.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Can't emphasize the need to go slow enough - a lot of pups seem to have issues with Blue Buffalo and I think a lot of that comes from them being switched too soon to a richer food. They do have great ingredeients in their food. Enzo did great on it until they changed their formula. His brother was recently transitioned to it and he's doing great. Also, if you end up doing the BB transition, be sure to sign up on their website. They'll mail you a $5 coupon. =)


----------



## cory (Aug 23, 2010)

I will definitely do it very slowly. My senior dog is on Blue Buffalo and absolutely loves it. Thanks for letting me know about the coupon...I'm going to go do that now.


----------

